# EXTREMELY weird - Must read!



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Today I was sitting down at the kitchen table playing cards, when I heard a strange noise. It lasted about two seconds- It sounded like a very quiet police siren or something. I looked over at Romeo, who was sitting on top of his cage. The noise had come from him. He was gaping, almost like biting the air. He didn't stop, so I walked over to him. Still, he didn't quit. I noticed he was sticking out his tongue when he did it, and that sound came again. It only lasted like 2 more seconds. I was really freaked out, so I gave him some millet to nibble on. After eating, he stopped.. Why did he do this, though? It was REALLY weird!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Was he opening and closing his mouth or just leaving his mouth open?


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

That's really weird, was it really hot or something? Cindy doesn't do that but I know my little brother's iguana would open his mouth and pant when he was hot, not sure if it counts for a bird since they don't sweat...at least I don't think.


----------



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

It wasn't hot, no! He was opening and closing it, as if he were trying to catch a fly.. He hasn't been doing it, but I'll keep an eye on him.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Birds will stretch their necks out and make gape with their beak to help settle the crop. Maybe he was doing this, although the procedure is usually silent.

It's also possible that he had an object or a tickle in his throat and was trying to get it out. Eating the millet may have solved the problem.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I think I might know what you mean, I had a cockie do something like that but it went on for ages not a few seconds. I did put a thread on here ages ago but I don't know it would be know. Cut a long story short the vet anesatised him thiking he might have a seed caught, he didn't do any endoscopy as he didn't have a small enough endoscope but he felt the throat turned upside down etc, nothing, came back around still doing the noise. Rang around and found another vet, he examined him and diagnosed quinzes. He was put on baytril and itrafungol, it was better but everytime they had a mad fly around it was start up again, could go from 2 minutes to 2 hours, terrible noise. I investigaed a bit more and found that antirobe it used in people for quinzes I already had some for a cockie so put him on that as well, with a few days it had cleared up. Happend again to another cockie some months later who had spent quite a long time in the nest box on eggs that weren't going to hatch, put him on the same treatment and it cleared up quickly.


----------



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

No, it was mostly silent, Jess. And tielfan, you're probably right. It did seem as if he had some sort of tickle in his throat. He hasn't done it since. I'll just keep an eye on him


----------



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

But thank you, ahaha


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Hopefully it was just a crop adjusting thing then or something that caught in his throat passed through. Not fun giving 3 meds a day I tell you!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I just had something similar happen. But I was watching on what caused it. There were a few small seed hull floating in the water dish, and as Noodles took a drink he sucked in one and started making squeeky sounds and trying to clear his throat. 

If he gets hulls in his water dish you might want to empty the dish several times a day when you see any floating in the water. The hulls float on the surface of the water and are so easy for them to swallow them while drinking. Since I have had this in the past I was glad to finially watch and see the cause of it.


----------



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

That is probably what it was- Thank you! There are some empty hulls in the dish. I'll empty it right away! What a relief


----------

